# Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

					Dieser limitierte Aktions-PC ist eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion von Alternate und den Redakteuren der Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware. Durch das Know How beider Seiten kann so ein schneller Gaming-PC zum Preis von nur 999 Euro inkl. Windows 8.1 angeboten werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------



## Birbus (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Eine über 300 euro teurer grafikkarte mit einem billig netzteil für 36 euro ??? Das ist hoffentlich nicht euer ernst!


----------



## lalaker (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also für Leute, die ihren PC nicht selbst assemblieren könne oder wollen ist das schon ein gutes Angebot.

Klar würde ich mir auch ein anderes NT wünschen, zumindest gesleevte Kabel würden optisch mehr her machen. Auch wird es nicht viel Spaß machen, die Spiele von der WD-Green zu laden. Wegen dem günstigen Gehäuse muss auch das CPU-Stromkabel unter der Graka durch gefädelt werden.

Aber bei all dem muss man eben den sehr konkurrenzfähigen Preis bedenken. Rein von der Leistung und Qualität her reicht das NT locker.


----------



## Maqama (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hier im Forum bekommste so eine Konfiguration um die Ohren gehauen.
Jeder aus eurem Team sollte das eigentlich besser machen.
Hier wird aus Profitgier ein schlechtes Produkt angeboten.
Gerade bei euch würde ich mir eigentlich wünschen, dass nicht mit solchen "Bauernfang"-Methoden gearbeitet wird.
Bin echt enttäuscht...und das von einen Fachmagazin.


----------



## obibenkenobi80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wo liegt eignetlich genau das Problem bei diesem Netzteil, es hat doch eine tolle Effizienz " Der Wirkungsgrad entspricht einem Wert vergleichbar mit Bronze nach 80Plus" und das für den Preis.

Ich weiss gerade echt nicht wieso ich €100,- oder mehr für ein bequiet augeben sollte wenn dieses eigentlich dieselbe Leistung bringt.


Gruss Ben


----------



## obibenkenobi80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



Maqama schrieb:


> Hier im Forum bekommste so eine Konfiguration um die Ohren gehauen.
> Jeder aus eurem Team sollte das eigentlich besser machen.
> Hier wird aus Profitgier ein schlechtes Produkt angeboten.
> Gerade bei euch würde ich mir eigentlich wünschen, dass nicht mit solchen "Bauernfang"-Methoden gearbeitet wird.
> Bin echt enttäuscht...und das von einen Fachmagazin.



Wieso ist das Produkt schlecht, erkläre es mal bitte einem Halb-Laien 
Und jetzt sag bitte nicht weil es 3DB lauter ist )) 

Die Frage sollte ja sein, hält es ca. 2 Jahre, kann es die versprochene Leistung bringen und wie ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss. Für mich erfüllt es diese Punkte bis auf die Frage ob es lang genug hält 

Ich finde das Angebot sehr interessant allerdings finde ich die CPU nicht so toll, besser wäre ein Xeon E3-1231 V3 oder ein i5-4690. Und Windows 7 natürlich .-)  Bei 8 komme ich mir immer vor wie auf einem Tablet haha.


Gruss Ben

P.S. bequiet scheint mir ein bisschen wie das neue Apple zu sein, kann das sein ? Völlig überteuert aber viel Imagegewinn aber jeder kann es sich mittlerweile "leisten" dann wäre das nichts für mich.  Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Maqama (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



obibenkenobi80 schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Produkt schlecht, erkläre es mal bitte einem Halb-Laien
> Und jetzt sag bitte nicht weil es 3DB lauter ist ))
> 
> Die Frage sollte ja sein, hält es ca. 2 Jahre, kann es die versprochene Leistung bringen und wie ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss. Für mich erfüllt es diese Punkte bis auf die Frage ob es lang genug hält
> ...



Das offentsichtliche ist erstmal das Netzteil.
Ein 36€ Netzteil in einem 999€ PC?
Wegen solchen Quatsch, kaufen sich viele Leute schrott-Netzteile.
Im Netzteil- Bereich des Forums versuchen wir den Leuten zu erklären, dass man Netzteil nicht gespart werden soll und hier wird so ein Müll verbaut.
Das mit Bequiet ist nicht unbedingt eine Glaubensfrage.
Klar gibt es hier viele sympathisanten, jedoch bietet bequiet einfach gute Netzteile zu einem fairen Preis.
Netzteile anderer Hersteller bieten im gleichen Preisbereich oftmals weniger oder man muss eben einen Kompromiss machen.

Das bei den anderen Komponenten jeweils das günstigste verbaut wird ist ja noch verkraftbar ( B85 Mobo, i5 4460).
Dafür ist der Preis aber zu hoch. Klar will man Gewinn machen, aber die Komponenten bekomme ich für +-730€ bei Mindfactory.

Klar gibt es immer Leute, die sich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigen, und dann gerne mehr zahlen.
Aber dann sollte auch ein gutes Endprodukt geboten werden.
Warum also eine ungeeignete Zusammenstellung zu einem teuren Preis kaufen?

Es fällt mir echt schwer die Redaktion ernst zu nehmen, wenn sie hier sowas verkaufen will.
Wer soll den vernünftige Rehner verkaufen, wenn nicht PCGH, MediaMarkt bestimmt nicht.

Wollte hier einfach mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema sagen.
Klar wird der Rechner laufen, aber man kann eben mehr rausholen, und gerade von Experten auf dem Gebiet erwarte ich mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Das B500 *v2* zählt laut Philip Pfab - unser freier Mitarbeiter für Netzteile - zu den besten Geräten in dem Preisbereich. Auch chiller konnte in seinem Chroma-Test bis auf die Kondensatoren wenig Mängel finden. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wieso man da gleich "Schrott-Netzteilen" herbeizitieren muss.

Die Aktions-PCs sind Rechner, die zu sonst nicht üblichen Konditionen verkauft werden können. Daher kommen nicht ausschließlich Wunschkomponenten zum Einsatz, aber ordentliche Hardware, die zu einem vergleichseweise niedrigen Preis angeboten wird. Wer mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, kann zu einem regulären PCGH-PC greifen. Anders als bei vielen anderen Komplett-PCs sind hier eben auch vermeintlich unwichtige Komponenten wie das Netzteil in der Konfiguration angegeben.


----------



## obibenkenobi80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



Maqama schrieb:


> Das offentsichtliche ist erstmal das Netzteil.
> Ein 36€ Netzteil in einem 999€ PC?
> Wegen solchen Quatsch, kaufen sich viele Leute schrott-Netzteile.
> Im Netzteil- Bereich des Forums versuchen wir den Leuten zu erklären, dass man Netzteil nicht gespart werden soll und hier wird so ein Müll verbaut.
> ...




Sag mir doch mal bitte bzw. uns in 2-3 Sätzen was die bequiet so toll macht für 100 Euro und das hier so schlecht für 36 Euro. Coolermaster ist ja schliesslich eine namhafte Marke und nur weil bequiet deutsch ist ist es ja nicht direkt besser. Also sag einfach mal bitte, das interessiert mich sehr.



Gruss Ben


----------



## Birbus (17. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das B500 *v2* zählt laut Philip Pfab - unser freier Mitarbeiter für Netzteile - zu den besten Geräten in dem Preisbereich. Auch chiller konnte in seinem Chroma-Test bis auf die Kondensatoren wenig Mängel finden. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wieso man da gleich "Schrott-Netzteilen" herbeizitieren muss.
> 
> Die Aktions-PCs sind Rechner, die zu sonst nicht üblichen Konditionen verkauft werden können. Daher kommen nicht ausschließlich Wunschkomponenten zum Einsatz, aber ordentliche Hardware, die zu einem vergleichseweise niedrigen Preis angeboten wird. Wer mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, kann zu einem regulären PCGH-PC greifen. Anders als bei vielen anderen Komplett-PCs sind hier eben auch vermeintlich unwichtige Komponenten wie das Netzteil in der Konfiguration angegeben.



Zu den besten Geräten IN DEM PREISBEREICH richtig, aber sowas nimmt man vielleicht bei einem 400 euro pc wo jeder cent zählt aber doch nicht bei einem 1000 euro pc !


@obibenkenobi80 Wertigkeit der Komponenten? Verglichen mit einem E10 oder gar einen dark power pro ist das nichts. Die kondensatoren sind deutlich minderwertiger, single rail layout, weniger schutzschaltungen beispielsweise kein überhitzungsschutz, billiger gleitlager lüfter, weniger lange garantie, schlechtere effizienz, schlechtere spannungsglättung.
Und es geht nicht mal um bequiet und cooler master an sich, es wird hier auch von infomierten nicht nach MArken empfohlen. Es gibt keine guten Marken, nur gute Modelle wenn du mal in meine sig guckst was ich selber für ein netzteil verbaut habe. Auch bequiet hat nicht nur empfehlenswerte netzteile im angebot so wie das LC power nicht nur schlechte hat. Ich habe nichts gegen cooler master im gegenteil ich bin sogar ein fan von ihnen und guck mal welcher netzteil laut sig in meinem pc steckt ^^ Ein 36 euro netzteil ist von der Wertigkeit allerdings eben nur ein 36 euro netzteil und absolut unangemessen für so einen pc.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

999eur ist eben eine psychologisch wichtige Schwelle. Mit einem 50eur Netzteil würde der PC plötzlich 1013eur kosten, was gefühlt eben 200eur mehr sind.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das B500 *v2* zählt laut Philip Pfab - unser freier Mitarbeiter für Netzteile - zu den besten Geräten in dem Preisbereich.



Im Preisbereich darüber kriegst du schon bessere Netzteile.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Preisbereich darüber kriegst du schon bessere Netzteile.



Bei dem Rechner wurde eindeutig am falschen Ende gespart. 
Mag ja sein, dass es in dem Preisbereich ein gutes Gerät ist, aber ein netzteil in dem Preisbereich gheört einfach nicht in so einen Rechner..


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

10% des Rechner Budgets ins Netzteil stecken. Ist immer meine Devise.
In diesem Fall müssen es nicht mal 10% sein, aber sowas in einen 1000€ Rechner bauen.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

10% vom Gesamtpreis ist definitv ein guter Anhaltspunkt.
Wie du schon sagst, selbst 5-7% hätten hier schon gereicht.

Eine R9 290 statt der GTX970 hätte da das nötige Budget für ein besseres Netzteil gebracht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ja ne, Alternate verbaut in PCGH-PCs grundsätzlich keine Radeon Grafikkarten. Ist wohl vertraglich vereinbart


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Eine R9 290X mit 8Gb Vram hätte aber was.
Da könnte man dann mit 8GB Vram und Zukunftssicherheit argumentieren.


----------



## DerFoehn (19. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ja ne, Alternate verbaut in PCGH-PCs grundsätzlich keine Radeon Grafikkarten. Ist wohl vertraglich vereinbart


Das ist genau so offensichtlich, wie es Quatsch ist, nur nVidia zu verbauen.
Ich finde das echt schade.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ja ne, Alternate verbaut in PCGH-PCs grundsätzlich keine Radeon Grafikkarten. Ist wohl vertraglich vereinbart


Sicher nicht generell! In letzter Zeit, ja; aber das ergibt sich halt daraus, dass die PCGH-PCs auf Silent-Betrieb ausgerichtet sind.
Und dieses Ziel ist halt einer 970 leichter zu erreichen als mit einer 290.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gab es zu 290X vs. Titan-Zeiten einen... 
...ah,gefunden! 
AUSVERKAUFT: PCGH-Ultimate-PC 290X-Edition mit Core i7-4770K und 480-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Und das ganze mit einem Pure Power.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ganze mit einem Pure Power.


Igitt. Damals gab es doch bestimmt auch gute NTs on dem Preisbereich, indy NTs sollten es schon sein. 
Aber es gab ja auch das Seasonic G550. Das ist ja top
NT hätte ich eher ein CoolerMaster G450/550 genommen. Das wäre wenigstens nicht gruppenreguliert. 
@ warum Be Quiet : Top Lüfter, guter Service, hübsch lange Garantie, vertretbare Preise, einige sehr interessante Modelle, wie das L8 300,  e10 500, P10 550-750. Natürlich gibt es da auch Schoisse im Angebot.


----------



## cantaster (6. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Darf ich die frage stellen ob man rein theoretisch eine 960 von zotac hinzufügen kann? oder reicht diese 970für 2 bildschirme?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wieso sollte die 970 nicht für zwei Monitore reichen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



cantaster schrieb:


> Darf ich die frage stellen ob man rein theoretisch eine 960 von zotac hinzufügen kann? oder reicht diese 970für 2 bildschirme?


Ist das überhaupt vernünftig kompatibel? Sinnvoll auf jeden Fall nicht. Natürlich reicht die 970 für 2 Monitore. Theoretisch sogar 3-4 . Selbst meine R9 280 schafft locker 3. Ein Kumpel schafft mit seiner 77x0 auch mindestens 2.


----------



## gorgeous188 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Selbst meine R9 280 schafft locker 3



Meine schafft HDMI + DVI-D -> HDMI + DVI-I -> VGA nicht gleichzeitig als Erweiterten Desktop, einen davon muss ich deaktivieren. Zum Glück habe ich nur zwei Bildschirme, mehr Platz habe ich hier nicht


----------



## Technoclub (7. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich habe den PC und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Möchte jetzt aber doch gerne eine 512GB-SSD (MX100) einbauen. Der Plan ist ein Systemimage unter Windows 8.1 zu erstellen (wie unter System-Abbild unter Windows 8.1 erstellen – so geht’s - CHIP beschrieben) und das auf die neue SSD aufzuspielen. Wird das so einfach funktionieren oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## gangville (13. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

ja beim netzteil haben sie wirklich gespart. zumal das NT eig. das wichtigste bei der stabilität ist. auch wenn es reichen würde, liefert die grafikkarte immernoch spizelspizel werte. bei einem silberzertifizierten nt wäre es kein prob. aber der hier hat keine zertifirierung. ähnelt einem rechner von saturn.


----------



## Bevier (19. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wieder einmal das beliebte Thema Netzteile und die Wertung der Redaktion nach Kurzzeittests, in denen einige NTs doch eine gute Wahl zu sein scheinen, sich aber auf Dauer als das Gegenteil herausstellen. Ihr benutzt für eure Computer ausschließich sehr hochwertige Geräte, ein günstiges NT bleibt nicht lange genug in den Systemen, um seine Schwächen zu zeigen. Das ist das Hauptproblem mit euren Empfehlungen, ihr habt es immerhin geschafft selbst "eine deutsche Hafenstadt" als empfehlenswert anzugeben, was wirklich ein mehr als nur schlechter Witz ist...
Wenigstens ist dieses oder ein anderes Thermaltake hier nicht verbaut ^^
Zu dem Netzteil dieses Rechners: Ja, in seiner Preisklasse ist es der absolute, unangefochtene Spitzenreiter aber nur 10 Euro darüber ist man auch qualitativ eine Klasse höher angelangt. Es ist schon gut aber eben eher für Einsteigergeräte, bei denen man auf jeden Cent achten muss. Also bis maximal 750,- €. Wer allerdings eine über 300,- Euro teure Grafikkarte einem solchen Gerät anvertraut, benötigt verdammt viel Gottvertrauen. 

Zu dem Thema bequiet!: sie bieten im Bereich der hochwertigen Netzteile die günstigsten Preise, qualitativ können "da oben" vor allem Seasonic oder Enermax mit BQ verglichen werden und dabei kann man bei vergleichbarer Qualität immer einige Euro sparen. Sie sind absolut fair bepreist und werden deshalb oft und gerne empfohlen!


----------



## halo_fourteen (19. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe den PCGH/Alternate Weichnachts PC von 2012 und bin damit zufrieden. i5 2500k / GTX 560ti (mittlerweile gegen R9 280 getauscht) und Coolermaster "GX 650W bronze" Netzteil. Muss man sich bei dem Netzteil gedanken machen? Bzw. sind Netzteile von Spiele PCs die entsprechend mehr belastet werden anfälliger für frühe Ausfälle und man sollte ggf. vor einem Defekt tauschen (um die restlichen Komponenten zu schützen).

Ich danke im Voraus für erhellende Antworten!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also nur auf Verdacht würde ich niemals ein Netzteil tauschen, solange du mit dem Netzteil zufrieden bist. Mit 650 Watt ist das Netzteil für deinen PC sowieso etwas überdimensioniert und wird daher vermutlich nicht mal richtig "warm".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2015)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K15 mit Geforce GTX 970, Win 8.1 und Witcher 3 für 999 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ja natürlich auf Verdacht tauschen. Wenns qualmt und deine HW putt ist ist es zu spät.


----------

